# SCHIP Vote Coming Again



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Just a warning to everyone that the house will be voting on SCHIP again before the election. Get ready.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

I appreciate the head up John. How was your birthday? Smoke and drink anything nice?


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

noted....will be firing my congressman if this goes south


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Lets see,Democrats control the House and Senate..more liberals than consevatives.There goes the prices


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

What we need to do is elect conservatives, not repubicans, but conservatives. We need to get engaged at the level we are at. That means do something close to home so that we can get back to real American principles of less government and more individual liberty!


----------



## jfox520 (May 22, 2008)

You can say what you want about Bush but he did veto the last one.

John


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Cowboyjeans said:


> What we need to do is elect conservatives, not repubicans, but conservatives. We need to get engaged at the level we are at. That means do something close to home so that we can get back to real American principles of less government and more individual liberty!


This is the only way to fight the cigar tax and other personal responsibilities the goverment is trying to take over.


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Cowboyjeans said:


> What we need to do is elect conservatives, not repubicans, but conservatives. We need to get engaged at the level we are at. That means do something close to home so that we can get back to real American principles of less government and more individual liberty!


That's one statement I can easily get behind.


----------

